# Convertir señal de parlantes en entrada a amplificador.



## matias_2008 (Mar 19, 2010)

hola resulta q*UE* tendo un radio que no tiene salida para amplificador sino q*UE* tiene la salida amplifcada q*UE* va al parlante lo que yo quiero saver es si existe algun tipo de circuito para poder concetar la salida que va al parlante a la entrada del amplificador
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 19, 2010)

buscalo como adaptador de impedancias... es un circuito con un solo transistor...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

Un divisor resistivo te deja la señal acomodadita para meterla a un ampli.
Tendrás que buscar/calcular/medir la amplitud de la salida de tu aparato y la sensibilidad del ampli al que querés conectarlo.
Hecho eso, calculá el divisor para que a máxima salida de la radio, al ampli le lleguen los Volt que necesita para la máxima excitación.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2010)

Aqui te dejo un ejemplo usando un Jack Stereo de 6,3 mmm con doble inversor para la salida, así cuando lo desenchufás queda todo original, la resistencia de 10 ohms carga al amplificador en reemplazo del parlante.

Si lo vas a tomar directamente con un cable dejando conectado el parlante  entonces tomá como que la resistencia de 10 ohms es tu parlante y no iría, va la de 10K y 1K , después de la de 1k podés poner un capacitor de 10uF en serie, negativo hacia el amplificador, desde el capacitor hasta el amplificador , va cable blindado.

Podes probar 5k o 20 k en lugar de la de 10k.

Suerte!


Ver el archivo adjunto 29439


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 19, 2010)

Que voltaje rms aproximado te entrega una bocina de un reloj despertador a todo volumen ?????

Es que ocupo saber ese voltaje para el diseño de detector de encendido del despertador. =/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2010)

Pensá . . . ¿que voltaje tiene la fuente? o sea que a máximo volumen los picos hipoteticamente tendrían algo así como uno o dos volts menos que la mitad de dicha alimentación.

La rms calculala vos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 19, 2010)

Solo ocupo un aproximado no ocupa ser tan preciso no lo se quizas me da entre 1 a 2, 3 a 5 V, 10 a 12 o mas, no lo se por eso la pregunta
Qizas no importa mucho que sea rms solo los picos caracteristicoas de una señal de sonido que se reproduce en un radio despertador.


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 19, 2010)

voy a probar lo que dijo DOSMETROS a ver que pasa, la radio tambie*N* tiene casetera y ti*E*ne la f*U*ncion de grabar se podria sacar la señal de ay como lo *H*ago?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2010)

¿ Tiene potenciómetro de volumen ?

Caso afirmativo: Toma la señal entre los extremos del potenciómetro de volumen respetando cual es "Tierra" (Maza o GND)


----------



## matias_2008 (Mar 19, 2010)

si tiene potenciom*E*tro de volumen.
Gracias Fogonazo no se me había ocurrido, voy a sacar la se*ñ*al de *allí*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2010)

matias_2008 dijo:


> si tiene potenciom*E*tro de volumen.
> Gracias Fogonazo no se me había ocurrido, voy a sacar la se*ñ*al de *allí*


Si quieres controlar el volumen general desde el radio-grabador tomas la señal desde el punto medio del potenciómetro y masa.
Si *NO* quieres controlar el volumen desde allí, tomas la señal desde el extremo del potenciómetro y masa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Solo ocupo un aproximado no ocupa ser tan preciso no lo se quizas me da entre 1 a 2, 3 a 5 V, 10 a 12 o mas, no lo se por eso la pregunta
> Qizas no importa mucho que sea rms solo los picos caracteristicoas de una señal de sonido que se reproduce en un radio despertador.


 
Te pregunté : ¿que voltaje tiene la fuente?

*Y no me contestaste*, lo de desarmarlo y medirlo te toca a vos . 

Supongamos que la alimentación sea típica de 9Vcc , entonces los picos de audio serán aproximadamente un volt menos de la mitad, o sea de 3,5 Vp

Y los rms , eficáces o medios medidos sobre música, senoidal , cuadrada y triangular andarán por entre los 2 a 3 Volts.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias DOS MTs me iluminaste en el camino.

Ahora mismo voy a medir la fuente


----------

